# Chem D



## NorCalHal (May 22, 2009)

Finnaly, I got it. I was "gifted" some cuts from a friend a few months ago and they are ready to come down! SICK. Very nice herb, super sticky, super stanky. After a little verification, I learned this was the Chem "D" cut. When it was given to me, my buddy just said "Chem" and that was that. There are many phenos of the Chem, to say the least.

Anyway, happy camper. Hydro Grow with Rockwool in 2 gal pots, fed GH 3 part, flower time was 62 days. a few pics.


----------



## pcduck (May 22, 2009)

Another great bud grouping, nice purp in the last pic


----------



## Sir_Tokie (May 22, 2009)

Looking sweet NCH,, must be harvest day. I just seen in another thread where Cowboy took his girls today also and I took a Blue Mystic down earlier today...take care..


----------



## umbra (May 23, 2009)

really jealous ...nice job


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 23, 2009)

Great pics NCH 

It looks like Chem D is a good hash provider.

eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 23, 2009)

:bong:


----------



## NorCalHal (May 23, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Great pics NCH
> 
> It looks like Chem D is a good hash provider.
> 
> eace:


 

Thanks man. The trim in extremely covered in trichs. Myself, I hate messing with trim and making hash. But I have a buddy who takes it all and makes this oil stuff called Jolly Rancher. Crazy stuff.


----------



## nvthis (May 23, 2009)

Jeeezus dude, could you get any better? Bro, I'd love to see what you could do with a dc or a dc x. I'd bet you could do some amazing things with it Hal.


----------



## Jarvis (May 30, 2009)

.....................................................................................................................................


----------



## Caretaker (May 31, 2009)

Just saw this is high times, The partial purple on the leaves looks the same as the high times pictures.


----------



## Jarvis (May 31, 2009)

...................................................................................................................................


----------



## HazeMe (May 31, 2009)

NCH, that is some serious killer you have there! Beautiful color!!!


----------

